# Looking for Romance RP [NSFW] + Friendship



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 6, 2018)

Swiggity Swooty

Looking to meet new friends and a female who wants to do some NSFW RPing, only female IRL though, sorry it's just my preference. Always open to meeting new people and having some intimate/kinky fun and I am always open to everyone kinks [I don't kink shame] and I love making my partner happy as anything with their own so please don't be nervous to ask. However there are some limits to this, but overall I am an easy going guy so no worries please! XD I am easy to talk with and about anything so feel free to send me a message on here if you want my discord. I am available nights and most mornings EST time. 

 Name: Ko
Pronouns: He
Age: 20's
Character Name: Kezi Avdiivka
Character Species: White Tiger
Character Gender: Male
Character Sexuality: Straight
Fetishes: Please ask me this when you send me a message on discord or on here ^^
Friendship or Romance?: Both, I am single IRL and I am keeping my eyes open ^^
RP style?: Paragraphs and in first/second person

Hit me up if you have any other questions :3


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello, I'm quite interested in you. I too am looking for an RP partner, I am a Female, Who is 21, turning 22 in the fall. My Character's name is Andreas, She is a 20 years old dragon Subspecies known as a Kaida. I can send you a ref, if you'd like. She is Straight, and small, She stands at 4ft 5in.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jan 23, 2018)

Little_Luna said:


> Hello, I'm quite interested in you. I too am looking for an RP partner, I am a Female, Who is 21, turning 22 in the fall. My Character's name is Andreas, She is a 20 years old dragon Subspecies known as a Kaida. I can send you a ref, if you'd like. She is Straight, and small, She stands at 4ft 5in.



*smiles* Nice to meet you ^^ please come on my Discord so we can introduce ourselves. 

Kezi_Avdiivka#1352


----------



## silverwuffamute (Jun 2, 2018)

Little_Luna said:


> Hello, I'm quite interested in you. I too am looking for an RP partner, I am a Female, Who is 21, turning 22 in the fall. My Character's name is Andreas, She is a 20 years old dragon Subspecies known as a Kaida. I can send you a ref, if you'd like. She is Straight, and small, She stands at 4ft 5in.


I am interested as well if you'd wish to meet me I can give my discord and we can discuss formalities there

Silverwuffamute#5872


----------

